# LED Headlights



## MitchD1283 (May 24, 2006)

So, I've seen these LED Headlights going around lately. Has anyone installed them in reflector housings? I know HID bulbs are a no no in OEM housings. Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Not sure what LEDs you are talking about? Something like this:


----------



## MitchD1283 (May 24, 2006)

https://www.lifetimeledlights.com/led_lighting/led_headlights_9007_highlow

I was thinking these. I've seen some pictures of installed and the beam looks good, not like HID.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I wonder how those switch from high beam to low beam pattern??? In any case- I can't see how the beam patterns could be anything but worse than those with a HID "kit".


----------



## MitchD1283 (May 24, 2006)

Not sure. There's a group by on a BMW site for $120. Lifetime warranty. I don't want the scattered beam like HID's. It might be worth the investment. A pair of retro headlights are a bit out of my price range now


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Looks like they are these - more information here:

5200LM Cree 30W H4 H13 9007 LED Headlight Lamp Bulb Hi/Lo Beam LED Headlight Kit Car Auto Headlight
I bet they just use the top LED for the low beam and the bottom one for the high beam - or maybe both for the high beam?

I think I'd call it an "experiment" - not an "investment"! If you can post up before and after pictures of the beam patterns we'd love to see them.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Agreed on the experiment comment. 
Would love to see these in "real life" for sure!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We sell a great pair of LED headlights and they have already been installed in many VW Models:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

Installed in the CC Fogs:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lation-of-DeAutoKey-3600-Lumen-LED-Fog-Lights

CC Headlights:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC

MK6 GTI Fogs:
http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76923

Thank you and let us know if you have any questions:thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MitchD1283 said:


> So, I've seen these LED Headlights going around lately. Has anyone installed them in reflector housings? I know HID bulbs are a no no in OEM housings. Has anyone tried them yet?





nater said:


> Agreed on the experiment comment.
> Would love to see these in "real life" for sure!


Like HID's, you really can't nilly-willy install high power LED's and expect the beam pattern to be controlled properly.

Unfortunately, retrofit-able LED's are few and far in between right now.... essentially limited to the Corolla and Q50


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Like HID's, you really can't nilly-willy install high power LED's and expect the beam pattern to be controlled properly.
> 
> Unfortunately, retrofit-able LED's are few and far in between right now.... essentially limited to the Corolla and Q50


The LED technology is not there yet for reflector housings - I would stay way until there is better solutions, we have a few but only for model specific cars, we suggest the H7RC kit in the meanwhile..
The H7RC kit we offer will give you the same beam angle and light output:



Scoper50 said:


> I purchased this kit last week and I have to say I am impressed. The transaction went smoothly and the package arrived at my door step in 2 days. The shipping was free and it was still sent 2-day priority mail. Beats waiting 5-7 business days for sure. The kit arrived in very good packaging with no damage. I'm not sure where these parts are made, but they seem to be of high quality. When I was handling the pieces I didn't feel like I was holding a bunch of cheap chinese junk. It appears that this kit is made to last and won't have to be replaced next year like some other aftermarket stuff I've came across
> 
> The install was very simple. The most difficult part was trying to get the female bulb connector through the mounting clip. Upon first glance it doesn't appear to fit. But if you wiggle things around and flex the clip a little, it does go through. Everything else was almost too easy.
> 
> ...


----------

